# My second attempt at OD in 30 years.  Currently strawberry cough, strawberry daiquiri, krytox, zombie kush,and Bruce Banner



## 2broke2smoke (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## boo (Jul 26, 2020)

sweet, dunno if I have the stones to grow outdoors in florida...draconian state...good luck with the garden brother, I've no doubt you'll slay it...


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 26, 2020)

It’s funny at how something so natural can seem like such a reach. Hope things change enough around here to have some pretty hedges of my own


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Jul 27, 2020)

Hey boo, I did an OD in Port St Lucie when fl was beyond draconian in 1983.  I was working on Hutchinson island as an electrician apprentice on a 20 story condo project.  There was beach on one side of the road and Indian river on the other side, albeit the river was a mile away.  Between the road and the river there was only, for lack of a better description, jungle.   At first one of my co-workers and myself used to take our breaks and shoot mac 11's.  I soon realized this was an ideal place to grow some weed.  Boo I have never had a yield to equal that one since.  It was some Gainesville Green and it was epic.  I don't know what part of fl you are in,  but if you ever get a chance to do OD in FL do it bro, you will not be disappointed

2b2s


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 31, 2020)

I gotta agree with Boo. I would love to grow down here in the swamps. But between drones & helicopters...


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Aug 3, 2020)

After almost breaking my arm from patting myself on the back for defeating the deer and rabbits attempts on my garden, a new sneak thief showed up in a mask and ravaged my garden.  He ate all my cucumbers,  squash, cauliflower, cantaloupe, and cabbage.  I have to get a live trap cause raccoons are a sneaky lot and I'm too old to stake them out.  Live trap and shoot, end of problem till the next one lol.

I know that there is not enough time for cabbage and cauliflower to start from seed so I  pulled up the roots and put in more Marijuana.  This will be a great way to occupy my time in the fall instead of playing video games I will be working on trimming all this weed


----------



## Carty (Aug 4, 2020)

Yo buddy.... looks like they are happy.   Nice selection too..  can't believe I gave away my Bruce Banner seeds.. lol.

In the next month we gonna start seeing some very beautiful ladies, keep working them and don't forget to pinch them branches make them buds blow up.  pulling up my yard chair to watch...

thanks for sharing


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Aug 18, 2020)

Just a few update pix









































2b2s


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 19, 2020)

2broke2smoke said:


> Just a few update pix
> 
> View attachment 263539
> 
> ...


For those about to smoke, we salute you. Nice work.


----------



## pute (Aug 19, 2020)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 20, 2020)

Awesome. Good job.


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Sep 6, 2020)

Been having an adjustment from nutrient needs of indoor plants vs outdoor plants.  These girls are eating heavier than anything I have ever done.  Im feeding right at 2 EC and to be honest I think I may have to go as high as 2.5 EC!  Never saw plants eat like this

2b2s


----------



## Muddy Paws (Sep 6, 2020)

Those are amazing plants, nice work!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2020)

Awesome looking trees my friend.


----------



## burnie (Sep 6, 2020)

Seem to be stacking nicely ! Good job !!
peace


----------



## giggy (Sep 7, 2020)

2b3s nice garden, wish i could grow outdoors. if i could i think i would go greenhouse cause of the humidity. plants look great, good work.


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Sep 7, 2020)

Weedhopper, burnie, and giggy,
Thanks for stopping in and looking at my girls.  I spend a couple hours a day with them.  I do a lot of pruning on stuff that will never amount to anything with the intended outcome of bigger main colas.

I will update in a week or so

2b2s


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 9, 2020)

2broke2smoke said:


> View attachment 264279
> View attachment 264275
> 
> 
> ...


It's amazing the amount of water and nutrients out side plants take, they look very good. Good job.


----------



## BigJer (Sep 10, 2020)

I bought feminized Bruce Banner seeds and it was a male


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Sep 11, 2020)

gerald p erbes said:


> I bought feminized Bruce Banner seeds and it was a male



Idk about feminized seeds, I'm old school.   This BB I'm running was from a clone out of CO. 

2b2s


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2020)

Nice girls brother.


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Sep 11, 2020)

Now the weather is starting to be an issue.  Colder and wetter conditions are ideal for bud rot.  All the stuff that you never worry about in an indoor garden

2b2s


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2020)

Very Nice


----------



## Alabaster (Sep 11, 2020)

Woo-Who! I bet you're watching those gals a little closer now. Last year everything was just awesome...... Until just before it was time to whack. Hopefully you don't have the weather issues we had last year. But it is the state we're in..... Ya may want to figure out some sort of cover for them in inclement weather. Idk. I'm like you... very green at OD growing. Right now I'm green with envy! A lot of the state's dope economy depends on OD herb. Hopefully you'll be able to fund that indoor show you want. Then you'll be off to the rodeo. Best of luck.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 12, 2020)

2broke2smoke said:


> Idk about feminized seeds, I'm old school.   This BB I'm running was from a clone out of CO.
> 
> 2b2sView attachment 264415


Wow, very pretty lady you got there. How do you keep up with powdery mildew?


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Sep 12, 2020)

Hey josey, so far pm has not reared its ugly head.  With all the wet weather I find myself shaking the plants in the morning and then subjecting them to my leaf blower to prevent bud rot from getting my girls.  If I do get pm I'll probably just treat with copper sulfate.  Keeping fingers crossed, also worried about a few finishing in time.  Frost is probable here about Oct 4th

2b2s


----------



## Alabaster (Sep 13, 2020)

ugh..... 2b2s, are you kidding? Isn't copper sulphate poisonous to us? Idk if I'd spray with any of that.


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Sep 13, 2020)

Hey alabaster, 
*Bordeaux* mixture (also called Bordo *Mix*) is a mixture of copper(II) sulphate (CuSO 4) and slaked lime (Ca() 2) used as a fungicide.It is used in vineyards, fruit-farms and gardens to prevent infestations of downy *mildew*, *powdery* *mildew* and other fungi. 
Given the above information I assumed that it would be safe.  If I were in veg I would use Sovran for pm.  But that is all academic because I don't have pm

2b2s


----------



## Alabaster (Sep 13, 2020)

Academia eh? So you're a maniac with a hi IQ? S'alright with me.
Explain "slaked lime" please. Or are you just a maniac? Copper Sulphate causes neurological problems in mammals.


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Sep 13, 2020)

Here is the skinny on slaked lime:  
Calcium hydroxide
Calcium hydroxide is an inorganic compound with the chemical formula Ca₂. It is a colorless crystal or white powder and is produced when quicklime is mixed, or slaked with water. It has many names including hydrated lime, caustic lime, builders' lime, slack lime, cal, or pickling lime. Calcium hydroxide is used in many applications, including food preparation, where it has been identified as E number E526. Limewater is the common name for a saturated solution of calcium hydroxide.
Hope that clears things up

2b2s


----------



## Alabaster (Sep 13, 2020)

How do I make an idolizing emoji? Or a stick my foot in my mouth emoji.


----------



## toxdetective (Sep 14, 2020)

I'd avoid


2broke2smoke said:


> Hey alabaster,
> *Bordeaux* mixture (also called Bordo *Mix*) is a mixture of copper(II) sulphate (CuSO 4) and slaked lime (Ca() 2) used as a fungicide.It is used in vineyards, fruit-farms and gardens to prevent infestations of downy *mildew*, *powdery* *mildew* and other fungi.
> Given the above information I assumed that it would be safe.  If I were in veg I would use Sovran for pm.  But that is all academic because I don't have pm
> 
> 2b2s


----------



## toxdetective (Sep 14, 2020)

I'd avoid as Copper Sulfate as it  falls in the heavy metal and accumulates in the soil. Cannabis and Hemp being a hyperaccumulator will pull excess toxins right out of the soil and into the plant. Old orchards pose a similar problem with arsenic.  In the case of Grapes and Fruit farms they have the ability to thoroughly wash the plants after the harvest. Cannabis  not so much. Recommend for advice on safe organic alternatives go to Whiterivergrowpro.com, or other knowledgeable sites.


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Sep 14, 2020)

Just to reiterate,  I don't have pm

2b2s


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Sep 17, 2020)

Just some quick pix to update this thread.  There is a chance of frost tonight so I will be covering these girls until the frost warning is over

























2b2s


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 17, 2020)

awwww don’t worry about a little frost


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Sep 17, 2020)

Hey big, I would be less worried about snow than frost.  Both are possible here in the next few weeks, but the weather talking head says we are in for slightly above average temps for next couple weeks

2b2s


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 17, 2020)

Awsome work .your trimming is on point,


----------



## Kimp (Sep 18, 2020)

Such beautiful plants on this forum. I live on the coast of Northern California, and we always have issues at the end of the season because it starts getting really damp in the air and big, fat flowers can mold. It is heartbreaking. Today I woke up to rain so I cut the girls who only needed about 3 or 4 days. I left the ones that have a month (maybe less) I grew up around this and starting in 2017 I've had my 6 plants per person grows but I'm still learning. I am here today because I am wondering if I need to do anything special while drying the ones I chopped today and what I should do to the ones I left growing. I included a photo that I took about 1 week ago.


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Sep 18, 2020)

Hey Kimp, welcome to mp.
I'm from Michigan so no idea what to tell you about your current grow/harvest needs.  You can start a thread and peeps that are familiar with the problems common to your area could chime in and steer you in the right direction

2b2s


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 27, 2020)

2broke2smoke said:


> Hey alabaster,
> *Bordeaux* mixture (also called Bordo *Mix*) is a mixture of copper(II) sulphate (CuSO 4) and slaked lime (Ca() 2) used as a fungicide.It is used in vineyards, fruit-farms and gardens to prevent infestations of downy *mildew*, *powdery* *mildew* and other fungi.
> Given the above information I assumed that it would be safe.  If I were in veg I would use Sovran for pm.  But that is all academic because I don't have pm
> 
> 2b2s


I do have a problem with PM i used a solution of 20% milk and water and it works. I can smell it a little the next day but it went away. when my last plant goes down I'm gonna wash my deck, but it worked.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 27, 2020)

Hi @Kimp , it's been a few days.   Do you still have questions or need guidance?   I'm not an outdoor grower, but there's lots of us here to help you.


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Sep 28, 2020)

I would like to clear up any notion that I have a problem with pm.  In my 25 years of growing mj I have had pm one time it was in veg and I treated it with Sovran(tm).  That was almost 10 years ago.  My biggest problem in the last 5 years has been thrips.

I'm not certain how an offhand remark about how I might treat pm in flower got everyone thinking I have a pm problem.  I DO NOT!

I do have a serious calcium def, due to not putting down enough dolamite lime last fall, but no pm

2b2s


----------



## Kimp (Oct 9, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Hi @Kimp , it's been a few days.   Do you still have questions or need guidance?   I'm not an outdoor grower, but there's lots of us here to help you.


Yes, thank you. I harvested my plants except for one which did not flower on time, but I don't know why. I'm about 2 miles to the ocean and temps in summer are steady between 60 and 70 with 80%humidity being common. I like to have my crop down by mid October, but damp mornings and drizzly days make the last month tricky. If the plants have lots of leafy growth powdery mildew worse is worse. Overall my plants finished well  and I'm ready for Winter.


----------

